# It's been awhile - can someone point me in the right direction?



## radsmom (Feb 23, 2015)

I have a question about rental cars at Union Station in Washington DC - what is the best area of the forum to ask this question? I haven't posted on here in ages. Thanks & I can delete this after I get an answer


----------



## Ryan (Feb 23, 2015)

No need to delete it, someone else may have the same question in the future.


----------



## PRR 60 (Feb 26, 2015)

Since it involves an Amtrak station, just post it in the main Amtrak Rail Discussion forum. That will also get it the most views and the best chance for an answer.


----------

